# identify these



## CornbreadBob (Aug 21, 2008)

im new to cichlids and i bought these from a Petsmart. they were all in a tank that was just labled African Cichlids, at the time i though they were just all the same fish just different colors or somthing. so if anyone wants to tell me exactly what they are that would be sweet.

1







the peachish one

2







they yellow one

3







and the blue striped one

thanks


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

i only know that the yellow one is a yellow lab(AKA electric yellow) i cant remember the scientific name off the top of my head

and i have one question for you what size tank are those in cause they will grow pretty large and a 55gal tank would be a minimum size for them


----------



## CornbreadBob (Aug 21, 2008)

it is a 55 gal


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

blue convict and a yellow lab?


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I dont think thats a blue convict lol..Too big...


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

#1- probably a albino red zebra or an albino hybrid (note the red eyes-definetley an albino). In fact, at a second glance, it looks like an albino Red Zebra x Socolofi Hybrid....

#2- labidochromis carueleus, a fairly peaceful (for and african cichlid) fish. yours looks like a female, males have more black on the fins, except for the tail

#3- Kenyi. Very mean as adults, yours is a juv. males turn yellow, females remain blue w/ black bars. mine all turned into males, constantly fighting each other; the dominant male bred with my one red zebra! Really agressive, watch him closely....

P.S. do a little reserch on these fish, they like a ph around 8.0 - 8.5. all of your fish are from lake malawi...


----------



## CornbreadBob (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks alot for all your help, and yea "Blue" as i call him is already the obvious jerk of the tank. 

i was also wondering if a small school of tiger barbs would be alright in there with the cichlids.


----------



## MondoAquatics (Oct 11, 2008)

Depends on whether you want the barbs to live. If you can get large enough ones, they may survive. Small ones could disappear before you can even net them out.


----------



## AquaticMadness (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree Kenyi are very nasty and you will definately want more than 3 fish in the tank. The Labidochromis Caeruleus will be fine in the 55 and you can add many more. The first one is most likely a hybrid.


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Nov 13, 2008)

Your Orange one looks like a metriaclima Estharae Red. the one with the black stripes looks like a Labidochromis...yellow lab for short...the one with the stripes could be a kenyi...Im new too but that is what I have and have done a lot of research on. If you have a 55g, throw out the old rule of thumb; one fish per gal. Cichlids need overstocking to prevent aggresion. If you keep only those 3 you will not be able to enjoy them, they will be trying to kill each other instead. Good luck


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

The top one the orange one is a Red Zebra..
Fish Profile for Red Zebra, Orange Zebra (Metriaclima estherae)


----------



## dgshoeman (Mar 26, 2009)

i have a female blue one just like that and i t had a baby too i belive the sticker on the tank at petsmart says the name is a blue ice chiclid


----------



## throttle out (Jul 28, 2009)

An albino for sure, others are electric yellow and blue.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> #1- probably a albino red zebra or an albino hybrid (note the red eyes-definetley an albino). In fact, at a second glance, it looks like an albino Red Zebra x Socolofi Hybrid....
> 
> #2- labidochromis carueleus, a fairly peaceful (for and african cichlid) fish. yours looks like a female, males have more black on the fins, except for the tail
> 
> ...


thats what they are i have had them all before great fish


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

if you still have those fish, i know for absolute certainty that the orange albino is a female Greshekei albino. Albino males are white with orange fins, and females are solid orange, exactly like yours. look up albino greshekei (may be spelled wrong).


----------



## calvin17 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think the blue one is a red peacock, just different coloring....google it


----------

